# Fenceline Potlickers!



## shoal searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

Just curious, Isn't there a law or rule about hunting fencelines in the great state of Texas!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Nope. Just get as close to them as you want to.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

You can legally hunt along your side of a fence line, but if your bullet, shot, or arrow crosses the fence, then you are in violation of state law.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

AvianQuest said:


> You can legally hunt along your side of a fence line, but if your bullet, shot, or arrow crosses the fence, then you are in violation of state law.


GOOD LUCK.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Last time I checked people own property from fence to fence. Why does hunting a fence pizz poeple off unless they do not have it as good as the other side. I care what happens on my side not the neighbors, in fact this is the attitude that has built high fences.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

This is the law regarding shooting across property lines...

http://law.onecle.com/texas/parks/62.0121.00.html

It actually only refers to firearms, not arrows, but that will be coming next.


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

I used to make our hunters keep their stands at least 100 yards away from the fence lines. I stopped leasing to those three hunters when I found 8 hunting one weekend. We also had a neighbor that day leased his land, many days I found kill signs on our property. So I always made it a practice to park a truck around their blinds that were on the fence line. They would call the game warden, he would just laugh. If you stay 100 yards off a fence line I see no problem. Too many people are weak minded and are tempted to shoot over the fence,
staying off the fence line keeps all the neigbors happy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We had a guy set up a blind right on the fence behind one of my blinds a couple of years ago. He was close enough that I could here him racking a cartridge. The only place he could see anything was across our fence. I spent $25.00 at WallyWorld on windchimes and those wind streamers and hung them up on our side of the fence... the blind moved within a few weeks.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

I love the thought of the wind chimes and streamers, my have to try it for a spot on the ranch where several blinds went up on our property line this year


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

We use to put out mothballs, I dont think they bothered the deer at all but the day leesers would go ballistic. WE ended up solving the problem by wind rowing the cleared cedar near the fenceline, our neoghbors did the same. He ended up selling his 50 acres, good thing, one year he recorded 27 bucks off of his little parcel.


----------



## wesleyslugs (Mar 31, 2006)

I simply just take down the blinds that are on the fence lines that neighbor or property. I disassemble them and lay them down. The neighbor got the hint after the second time. I can't help that his property is solid pine and mine is hardwoods. He should have thought about making some lanes before he planted all the pine.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

We let our neighbor use our road to get to his stand and he parks on our side and we dont care cause we have our own thing goin on. To each his own, when the deer on ourside we hunt them and when they are on his side he hunts them. Glad he was there to help retrieve a deer that was shot on our side..........he had beer and we did not.


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

wesleyslugs said:


> I simply just take down the blinds that are on the fence lines that neighbor or property. I disassemble them and lay them down. The neighbor got the hint after the second time. I can't help that his property is solid pine and mine is hardwoods. He should have thought about making some lanes before he planted all the pine.


Why would you trespass and destroy property that is not yours?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Fish4it said:


> Why would you trespass and destroy property that is not yours?


Some need an excuse to shower with other men placed together by the gubberment. Criminal Tresspassing no better than a poacher


----------



## shoal searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

*Remedies!*

I'm just asking cuz these boys are up to no good! I have REMEDIES but they ain't exactly how I would prefer to handle things!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Fish4it said:


> Why would you trespass and destroy property that is not yours?


You beat me too it...X2...BTW it IS against the law to shoot into anothers property BUT to prove your case you would almost have to have the >>>bullet<<< that was shot, or that is what I was told by the Captain in the Bmt office....WW


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> You beat me too it...X2...BTW it IS against the law to shoot into anothers property BUT to prove your case you would almost have to have the >>>bullet<<< that was shot, or that is what I was told by the Captain in the Bmt office....WW


 All we had to do was point to the bark missing from a couple of trees, then look back towards the feeder, which had it's pen wired to the fence, then on back to the stand which was in such a position to align it all. Took the warden about an hour of his time. Problem was cured within a week or so.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

If I have a blind or stand along a fenceline and it is on my property and I catch someone tearing it down that somebody is due a beatin'.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

We own 750 acres and one guys owns 12 acres on one side of us. His feeder is actually straped to the fence. 1/2 of his feed ends up on our side. His stand is about 25yds off the fence. I have never seen him on our side and I better not. He has been warned.
He is hunting at the end of a Triangle where our property and another owners large section of land all meets together with his. His feeder touches our fence and his stand is on the other owners fence. I do not like it all all. Unless I catch him on our side I cannot do anything. 
We took our dozer down there before season and made a big mess clearing brush and making a wall of sorts to keep animals from walking across that section of our land to his feeder.

I also pee on the fence everytime I go by there. Wonder if he has a game camera?LOL


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

SpeckReds said:


> I also pee on the fence everytime I go by there. Wonder if he has a game camera?LOL


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Go to the local zoo and ask them for some lion dung. They will be most accomodating and it last a LONG time.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> We had a guy set up a blind right on the fence behind one of my blinds a couple of years ago. He was close enough that I could here him racking a cartridge.


But this couldn't have meant that YOU were close to the fenceline, could it?









It would only bother me if the stand clearly opened onto MY property.

It's not just were your bullet goes though. If you're hunting a fenceline you run th risk of shooting a deer and it hopping the property line before going down. You have to have permission to go get it.


----------



## shoal searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

goatchze said:


> But this couldn't have meant that YOU were close to the fenceline, could it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

I know were your coming from with the fenceline hunters. I made the perimeter on our lease awhile back and counted 6 deer stands on our fenceline. A couple of them didn't have a shot unless they were shooting onto our property. The land owner has had the game warden out there several times driving his fencelines primarily to show his presence. Unfortunetly there isn't a thing you can do about it. 

I was down at a buddy's ranch a few weeks back, and his dad actually build a 12ft wall on the fence were one of the stands sat. LOL.. I was dying laughing when I saw that sucker.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

so, would this be considered un-neighborly?

:rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

km2006dmax said:


> I know were your coming from with the fenceline hunters. I made the perimeter on our lease awhile back and counted 6 deer stands on our fenceline. A couple of them didn't have a shot unless they were shooting onto our property. The land owner has had the game warden out there several times driving his fencelines primarily to show his presence. Unfortunetly there isn't a thing you can do about it.
> 
> I was down at a buddy's ranch a few weeks back, and his dad actually build a 12ft wall on the fence were one of the stands sat. LOL.. I was dying laughing when I saw that sucker.


I've mentioned it here before... but my daddy always told me "you cannot predict where lightning will strike".


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

goatchze said:


> But this couldn't have meant that YOU were close to the fenceline, could it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My blind is a tower and is 75 yards from this fence. I don't have a window to see the property next door or the fenceline, it is at my back. The blind I was referring to was setup looking at our property... Any other conclusions you want to jump? :wink:


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Absolutely*



Timemachine said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Go to the local zoo and ask them for some lion dung. They will be most accomodating and it last a LONG time.


Our solution was to set an old box stand with no windows near our fence line right across from where our not-so-neighborly neighors put a fine blind and feeder 25 yds from our fence. We don't hunt our blind - we make sure someone on the ranch uses it as a crapper every day!


----------



## shoal searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

workorfish said:


> Our solution was to set an old box stand with no windows near our fence line right across from where our not-so-neighborly neighors put a fine blind and feeder 25 yds from our fence. We don't hunt our blind - we make sure someone on the ranch uses it as a crapper every day!


 That is a great idea! Thanks


----------



## Danno93 (Apr 15, 2006)

*WOW....*

Man, I never realized how childish and immature people are. Just think guys, if you spent half as much time enjoying the outdoors as you do worrying about your neighbors, you might actually be able to justify all that money you spend on your high dollar deer leases.....Geeeez What grade are we in again? :headknock


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

Know the facts before you post my pic saying it is un neighborly. That is a 3000 acres ranch and the fence you see in the picture is a high fence around 500 acres of an oat field for the Red Stag and Elk. The ranch owner had to fence in the Red Stag and Elk seperately b/c they ate everything low and then high and the Whitetail and Axis didnt have anything left to eat. We were putting out the corn on the outside of the high fence but still well within the interior portions of the ranch. Way to assume something.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Go to the local zoo and ask them for some lion dung. They will be most accomodating and it last a LONG time.


 Or go to Supercuts and pick up a giant trash bag full of human hair.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

five.0 fisher said:


> Know the facts before you post my pic saying it is un neighborly. That is a 3000 acres ranch and the fence you see in the picture is a high fence around 500 acres of an oat field for the Red Stag and Elk. The ranch owner had to fence in the Red Stag and Elk seperately b/c they ate everything low and then high and the Whitetail and Axis didnt have anything left to eat. We were putting out the corn on the outside of the high fence but still well within the interior portions of the ranch. Way to assume something.


great example you put up, don't care if it was interior or not.. merely an example that anyone of the ranches in this world could have done to their neighboring fences.. fit well with the griping in this post about feeding and hunting fencelines.. I didn't assume anything about you personally.


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> so, would this be considered un-neighborly?
> 
> :rotfl:


Not at all, its a common practice to have roads along fence lines.


----------



## shoal searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

*HUH?*



InfamousJ said:


> great example you put up, don't care if it was interior or not.. merely an example that anyone of the ranches in this world could have done to their neighboring fences.. fit well with the griping in this post about feeding and hunting fencelines.. I didn't assume anything about you personally.


 I don't believe there was any griping going on until you got involved! I was merely curious if there was a law!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

shoal searcher said:


> I don't believe there was any griping going on until you got involved! I was merely curious if there was a law!


 Huh?


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

So if I have a blind near a fence so I can see both ways down a sendero and catch deer or hogs crossing....I am in the wrong even though I paid out the yin yang for the lease I am hunting....if I were/we were 100 yards off the fence we could not see that sendero at all...so it is basically not huntable unless we are near the neighbors fence. We just had this situation arise and we abliged the neighbor and laid the stand down but I wonder if we were really obligated to do that. Seems a little unneighborly to me that he asked/ordered us to move the stand after we explained the situation and the fact that we are law abiding, ethical and moral hunters.
I guess trust and a simple handshake agreement is a thing of the past. Guilty until proven innocent. Depressing to think of all the implications.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I had a guy put a tower stand up on a fenceline that the only thing he could see was the county road and about 60' of cleared land inside of my fence,of course he had two feeders in front of his blind 100 - 150 yds, was not impressed. Took a sack of oysters to the ranch during Thanksgiving and ate them every way we could for 3 days, had about 2 dozen left over that were not safe to eat on Sunday morning, that afternoon became known as the Great Oyster Toss -- we heaved oysters in every direction of his blind as well as hitting it a time or two. We laughed all the way home thinking of that guy sitting in that blind when those oysters started popping, needless to say that blind was moved the next year. rs


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Put a high fence up or don't lease a place with small pieces of land around it. Really is that simple.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

everyone should hunt in the middle of their land, to help the city boys have a good time. I often wondered why the lots in the middle of the gated communities cost more.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

Glad we dont have a problem like this at our lease.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

flatsprowler said:


> ..I am in the wrong even though I paid out the yin yang for the lease I am hunting....


Think about the neighboring landowner who paid $500k-$1M compared to your $2500/yr. Be him and think what you'd think of you.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

> So if I have a blind near a fence so I can see both ways down a sendero and catch deer or hogs crossing....I am in the wrong even though I paid out the yin yang for the lease I am hunting....if I were/we were 100 yards off the fence we could not see that sendero at all...so it is basically not huntable unless we are near the neighbors fence. We just had this situation arise and we abliged the neighbor and laid the stand down but I wonder if we were really obligated to do that. Seems a little unneighborly to me that he asked/ordered us to move the stand after we explained the situation and the fact that we are law abiding, ethical and moral hunters.
> I guess trust and a simple handshake agreement is a thing of the past. Guilty until proven innocent. Depressing to think of all the implications.


From what I read of the OP topic is more of the neighbors are "up to no good" along with putting blinds up on the fenceline.



> I'm just asking cuz these boys are up to no good! I have REMEDIES but they ain't exactly how I would prefer to handle things!


Hell, you might set a stand up right on the other side of the fence from him and start shooting cottontails with a 300 mag with a break on it. That should at least wake him up in the mournings. :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*greed*

One word - Greed.

How many large properties have been divided into small 25 to 50 acre "ranches" so someone can make a small fortune? When someone pays 100k for a small "ranch" that was sold for hunting - where does that person hunt? I am not saying it is right to hunt the fence line - but getting 100 yards off of a fence when you are hunting 25 acres...there isn't a right answer...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

flatsprowler said:


> So if I have a blind near a fence so I can see both ways down a sendero and catch deer or hogs crossing....I am in the wrong even though I paid out the yin yang for the lease I am hunting....if I were/we were 100 yards off the fence we could not see that sendero at all...so it is basically not huntable unless we are near the neighbors fence. We just had this situation arise and we abliged the neighbor and laid the stand down but I wonder if we were really obligated to do that. Seems a little unneighborly to me that he asked/ordered us to move the stand after we explained the situation and the fact that we are law abiding, ethical and moral hunters.
> I guess trust and a simple handshake agreement is a thing of the past. Guilty until proven innocent. Depressing to think of all the implications.


no, there is no law keeping you from doing that.. it is just character and simple hidden rule of respect between neighboring ranches in most cases.. .nothing more. you are not obligated or by rule of law required to not hunt a fence road...


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

300 yards used to be the unwritten rule, how things have changed in the last 10 - 15 years. rs


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Some historical perspective on how one man handled it... 

When G.W. Bush was elected president, the Secret Service did a security survey of his Prairie Chapel Ranch near Crawford and the main thing they keyed on was a deer stand on a neighboring property that was located right on the fence line. 

The Secret Service issued a report mandating that the stand be removed because it had a view of the trail where Bush took his morning six-mile run when he was at the ranch.

When this was presented to the president, he lined it out and said, "The deer stand stays". 

The Secret Service agents objected royally, but Bush stood firm staying that the stand was there before he moved on the property and there was no way he would ask his neighbor to move it. 

The stand remains in place today.


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

My family and now I have leased our land for hunting for many years in the hill country. We always enforced the 100 yard rule, guess what? No problems with the neighbors, they do the same, it works.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

warcat said:


> Think about the neighboring landowner who paid $500k-$1M compared to your $2500/yr. Be him and think what you'd think of you.


so because he paid more, the deer are still "his" once they jump the fence on a smaller section of land?

here's the bottom line... if it's inside my fence, I have every right to hunt it. I don't have the right to shoot across a fence, or over a fence.

whether a deer is barely inside a fence, or 1000 yards inside a fence, it doesn't matter... that's why they are fence LINES.... no grey area bull****. definite property boundaries that identifies where my place starts, and the other place stops.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> so because he paid more, the deer are still "his" once they jump the fence on a smaller section of land?
> 
> here's the bottom line... if it's inside my fence, I have every right to hunt it. I don't have the right to shoot across a fence, or over a fence.
> 
> whether a deer is barely inside a fence, or 1000 yards inside a fence, it doesn't matter... that's why they are fence LINES.... no grey area bull****. definite property boundaries that identifies where my place starts, and the other place stops.


I was merely pointing out that a person who is leasing land should take into consideration that they're yearly lease fees are much, much less than what the landowner paid. Therefore, the landowner should have a little more "*****ing" right than the lease guy.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> so because he paid more, the deer are still "his" once they jump the fence on a smaller section of land?
> 
> here's the bottom line... if it's inside my fence, I have every right to hunt it. I don't have the right to shoot across a fence, or over a fence.
> 
> whether a deer is barely inside a fence, or 1000 yards inside a fence, it doesn't matter... that's why they are fence LINES.... no grey area bull****. definite property boundaries that identifies where my place starts, and the other place stops.


Please stay in the hill country or central Texas, that attitude will get you shot in South Texas. rs


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Please stay in the hill country or central Texas, that attitude will get you shot in South Texas. rs


so you would shoot someone for hunting their side of a fenceline?

brilliant.

I get so sick of this he-man ego trip about adjacent lease holders thinking they have some right to dictate how neighboring properties how they should operate, and how the people who are holding the legal hunting rights should run their business.

I went hunting on a very prominant ranch in south texas last weekend, and guess where we sat up one night.... on a fenceline. The horror.

I guess it's more "proper" to say you'd murder someone.... but would never hunt a fenceline. Standup guy.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> My blind is a tower and is 75 yards from this fence. I don't have a window to see the property next door or the fenceline, it is at my back. The blind I was referring to was setup looking at our property... Any other conclusions you want to jump? :wink:


No conclusions, but either you've got sonar hearing or that guys is REALLY loud.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Danno93 said:


> Man, I never realized how childish and immature people are. Just think guys, if you spent half as much time enjoying the outdoors as you do worrying about your neighbors, you might actually be able to justify all that money you spend on your high dollar deer leases.....Geeeez What grade are we in again? :headknock


Danno, you realize that 50% of the stories told here are 100% made up, right?:mpd:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

goatchze said:


> No conclusions, but either you've got sonar hearing or that guys is REALLY loud.


That guy is really GONE now... LOL


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I hunted the King Ranch and Hebronville for 20 years never got shot at for hunting the fence or shot some neighbor for hunting the fence. Where I'm from talk like that is compensating for other short comings in man hood.


----------



## jatupa (Nov 11, 2009)

Some issues arise by simply the way a lease/land is set up by the land owner or previouis leasees. I could care less about hunting a "fence line", but I would like a better look at 100 acre pasture I hunt. I guess I will have to cross that bridge when it comes up. Of course, I would hope my neighbor that hunts a "fence line" in teh back of his property would keep that in mind.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I do not care for people setting up on fencelines. I think it is just common courtesy for everyone to try and stay at least 200 yards off of the fenceline. However, on a low fenced place no one has the right to complain too loudly about shooting a deer once it crosses a fence. Even if both neighbors are 200 yards off the fence, I can guarantee you they will see a lot of the same deer. If you feel you need to complain about that, don't. Keep it to yourself or build a highfence.

What is really sorry, IMO, is when someone sets their blind right on a fenceline and has a window on the side facing their neighbor. There is no business having a window facing out the 6 inches to 50 feet between your stand and your neigbor's property. You are basically issuing an unwritten threat that you will be shooting on my property. Or you are creating an environment that will tempt you or your wife's stupid brother-in-law quest to poach a deer. It is much more neighborly if you have to set up on the fenceline to not have a window to your neighbor's property. There is no legitimate reason for having such a window. If the blind comes like that, screw in a piece of plywood or otherwise cover the window.

Someone sets up on a shared fenceline with a window looking at my property, I will be taking some sort of action like installing wind chimes, putting in a major feed lot for cattle, or building a garbage dump in the area.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Back home we had a guy move in where our sweet elderly neighbors had lived and Daddy and that guy always clashed about the fence line and his crappy blind so daddy started a nice hippy style compost whole right by his blind on our side of the fence...It smelled so nasty but daddy would put all kinds of things in there and after about a month of yucky smell guess he gave up because the blind was gone ..daddy took the tractor down and burried the stinky heap ...


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*Fenceline Potlickers Give me The Redarse*

This is one of the many reasons we are highfencing our ranch. On our South fence (one mile) there is one blind that I can stick my finger thru the fence and touch, one that is 12 yards, and one that is 25 yards from the fence. Their property was cleared and planted with coastal about 8 or 10 years ago. Not much brush, while ours is native brush. The game warden told us they had legally killed 36 bucks 3 years ago, using friends and family. We have not shot a deer in 3 yrs due to age. So, you guys who think it is OK to sit right on the fenceline, don't get mad when a high fence goes up a few feet from your stand.


----------



## jatupa (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't think deer understand fencelines and no one will ever be able to win that debate. I guess what my point of view is i would rather have someone sitting on a fenceline shooting into there property as opposed to 100-200 yards in shooting toward me. However, I do like the idea of a a piece of plywood over the window facing your neighbor to let him/her know where you stand and resist the temptation for those who need it.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

jatupa said:


> I guess what my point of view is i would rather have someone sitting on a fenceline shooting into there property as opposed to 100-200 yards in shooting toward me.


This is my opinion on it and I do have a blind directly on a corner fenceline with our neighbor (who I know well and asked before beofre I put it up). I would much rather have a neighbor with a few blinds along a fenceline than blinds 1-200 yards in with a sendero cut to the road.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Man this deer hunting stuff sounds fun and relaxing!!! I need to look at getting a lease!


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I dont see how some people could think about getting into gun fights over a deer.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

cobrayakker said:


> Man this deer hunting stuff sounds fun and relaxing!!! I need to look at getting a lease!


Me Too!!!!


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

Man I'm glad that Good Ol Uncle Sam is my neighbor, I'm surrounded by Federal Game reserve on 3 fence lines that are low fenced and my blind is on my fenceline!!! Now if I could only keep poachers out!! Poachers in Hidalgo County hunting off Brushline Rd. WATCH OUT A-HOLES!! WE R WATCHING U :camera:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep we drink beer and party with our neighbors and dont give a **** about what the others do we have fun. If you dont like the neighbors .........MOVE. I wont get mad if a high fence goes up cause it wont happen. Sound like city boys that live 5 feet from each other in the subdivisions or trailor parks raised to hate the neighbor. I even let the neighbor park on our side of the fence so he wont have to walk so far. During turkey season we all hunt together to get our birds. I try to have fun and when it gets anal I am out.


----------



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

Jock Ewing said:


> I do not care for people setting up on fencelines. I think it is just common courtesy for everyone to try and stay at least 200 yards off of the fenceline. However, on a low fenced place no one has the right to complain too loudly about shooting a deer once it crosses a fence. Even if both neighbors are 200 yards off the fence, I can guarantee you they will see a lot of the same deer. If you feel you need to complain about that, don't. Keep it to yourself or build a highfence.
> 
> What is really sorry, IMO, is when someone sets their blind right on a fenceline and has a window on the side facing their neighbor. There is no business having a window facing out the 6 inches to 50 feet between your stand and your neigbor's property. You are basically issuing an unwritten threat that you will be shooting on my property. Or you are creating an environment that will tempt you or your wife's stupid brother-in-law quest to poach a deer. It is much more neighborly if you have to set up on the fenceline to not have a window to your neighbor's property. There is no legitimate reason for having such a window. If the blind comes like that, screw in a piece of plywood or otherwise cover the window.
> 
> Someone sets up on a shared fenceline with a window looking at my property, I will be taking some sort of action like installing wind chimes, putting in a major feed lot for cattle, or building a garbage dump in the area.


I had this situtaton once, left the window but placed a sing above the window that could be seen clearly with bino's that simply said "window doesn't open, just like to look around." I did however get in contact with the hunters next door and told them that my buddy like to take pictures and that no harm was ment by having a window facing their property and that I would not shoot over a fence. We actually became friends and exchanged photos of the animals across each others fence lines. I guess it really all comes down to communication and trust. I will hold up my end and hope they do likewise.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> so you would shoot someone for hunting their side of a fenceline?
> 
> brilliant.
> 
> ...


Kyle Kyle Kyle, did I say I was gonna shoot you or murder someone, I am simply stating shooting a deer on a fenceline where there is already tension in the air is not a recipe for success. I have seen wars over stands on fencelines in the past that ruined peoples seasons, I don't hunt fencelines, I personally like thick areas that I can clear to my tastes. So go ahead and hunt your fenceline, it doesn't affect me, Standup Guy.:biggrin: rs


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

cobrayakker said:


> Man this deer hunting stuff sounds fun and relaxing!!! I need to look at getting a lease!





G-O-T-B said:


> I dont see how some people could think about getting into gun fights over a deer.


 Yea I'm gunna get a lease so I can play!

Relax everyone. If it legal, then its legal. Movin on!

Drink 24:brew:'s and enjoy the hunt.

By the way whats better high fence or low?

While we are at it, lets lower the trout limit to 1sad3sm


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

This is why I quit hunting. Too many prima donnas acting all elitist. If people would worry about their side of a fence and ignore the other side then you wouldn't have all this petty ****. 

It's funny how a land owner will ask you not to hunt the 100 yards bordering the property but, he wants to get paid for all that land in the lease agreement. It's all stupid. The deer belong to the state but, hunters and land owners act like they are "their" deer. 

I hope fishing never gets tainted by big money ******* contests.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I only hunt fencelines.. the grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

All this stuff makes me glad I hunt with a camera.. 
Not quite as many headaches. (-:}


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

24Buds said:


> Yea I'm gunna get a lease so I can play!
> 
> Relax everyone. If it legal, then its legal. Movin on!
> 
> ...


Low fence. It would be so easy to throw your beer cans out the stand window into your neighbors pasture!

One trout sounds good to me! Look how easy it would be to brag at the cleaning table. "We killed um man, we had a limit in 5 minutes":dance:


----------

